# Red Ackie vs Yellow Ackie



## KingsReptiles (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi all, i am thinking of getting a pair of ackies soon, and i was wondering what is the difference between red and yellow ackies? I know red is bigger and yellow is usually tamer but are they the same species or not. If they are the same species are they seperate subspecies? What is the scientific name for both of them? Thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 23, 2016)

They are one and the same, just locality variations. Not sure where you got the tamer thing from, in our house it's probably the reverse.
There is a separate species, the northern ridgetailed monitor (varanus primordius), which is smaller, but I have never heard of them in captivity.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 24, 2016)

ok cool thanks a few breeder told me the yellow was tamer but they wrong then. I will probably go for the reds


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 24, 2016)

All monitors will be skittish to start with. It takes a lot of time and patience just to get them used to you, even more to be able to handle them without them trying to get away.


----------



## Micksreps (Jun 24, 2016)

I have some 6 week old Red Ackies available if your interested.
$250 each

Photo of parents





Pics of babies


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jun 27, 2016)

I read that the Pilbara reds can be slightly larger, reaching the maximum length of 70cm. Whereas the yellows are usually somewhere between 50-60cm. I don't know how true this is, however.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 27, 2016)

ok cool i can tame them though.
i unfortuntly am not ready to buy yet i was thinking for in the future but thanks
i think thats true


----------

